# Agora na TSF - Alterações Climáticas



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 23:27)

Emissão on-line:  http://www.tsf.pt/online/emissao/default.asp


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 23:34)

Minho disse:


> Emissão on-line:  http://www.tsf.pt/online/emissao/default.asp



Quem é que esta a falar???

Ainda nao conheci nenhuns de quem falou.... 

Amanha lg oiço em Podcasting na TSF


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 23:43)

dj_alex disse:


> Quem é que esta a falar???
> 
> Ainda nao conheci nenhuns de quem falou....
> 
> Amanha lg oiço em Podcasting na TSF



Pelo que percebi está um elemento da Quercus, o Secretario de Estado do Ambiente e não sei quem mais


----------



## FSantos (12 Set 2006 às 23:47)

Está relacionado com isto:

O filme do Al Gore "Uma Verdade Inconveniente"

http://quercus.sensocomum.pt/pages/defaultArticleViewOne.asp?storyID=1701

cumprimentos


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 23:48)

Minho disse:


> Pelo que percebi está um elemento da Quercus, o Secretario de Estado do Ambiente e não sei quem mais



E lá estão eles a bater no ceguinho do aquecimento       , seca maior dos ultimos 100 anos?


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 23:50)

Bem agora até a malária vamos ter           , que belo filme de comédia    . E o Dengue tb?     , e a colera?


Tou a ficar preocupado mesmo


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 23:57)

LUPER disse:


> Bem agora até a malária vamos ter           , que belo filme de comédia    . E o Dengue tb?     , e a colera?
> 
> 
> Tou a ficar preocupado mesmo




Que estavas à espera com um extremista verde lá metido


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 23:58)

Mas alguem acredita que os USA vão assinar o Kyoto?  Pq será? Será birra? Ou será que eles sabem mais do que os outros?


----------



## tozequio (12 Set 2006 às 23:58)

LUPER disse:


> Mas alguem acredita que os USA vão assinar o Kyoto?  Pq será? Será birra? Ou será que eles sabem mais do que os outros?



Vou mais pela primeira...


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 23:59)

Minho disse:


> Que estavas à espera com um extremista verde lá metido



Esse rapaz é mesmo extremista, para ele iamos morar para cavernas. Esta história do carbono já faz impressão     . Eles vão ver o filme este inverno e os proximos


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 00:01)

Aquele Sr Cientista é o responsael por aqule estudo que saiu dias depois da nevada? Que azar que o homem teve


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 00:04)

O extremista diz que devemos trabalhar 1 dia por semana em casa. Vou fazer isso na minha empresa, vai ser engraçado.


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 00:05)

LUPER disse:


> O extremista diz que devemos trabalhar 1 dia por semana em casa. Vou fazer isso na minha empresa, vai ser engraçado.



Porreiro, a teleuniversidade era uma coisa que não me importava de frequentar


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 00:09)

tozequio disse:


> Porreiro, a teleuniversidade era uma coisa que não me importava de frequentar



Numa empresa de construção deve ser lindo, e numa empresa de transportes? Este rapazes são doidos ou quê? Por vezes dá a ideia que não vivem neste planeta. Para isso regressa-se 200 anos e vivemos todos da agricultura de susbsistência e prontos


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 10:24)

LUPER disse:


> Mas alguem acredita que os USA vão assinar o Kyoto?  Pq será? Será birra? Ou será que eles sabem mais do que os outros?



O problema de kyoto é que a america está a atravessar um periodo de arrefecimento, quando todo o mundo está a aquecer..Até nisto os gajos tem sorte...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 10:24)

tozequio disse:


> Porreiro, a teleuniversidade era uma coisa que não me importava de frequentar



Eu posso trabalhar em casa    os 5 dias por semana...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 10:25)

LUPER disse:


> E lá estão eles a bater no ceguinho do aquecimento       , seca maior dos ultimos 100 anos?



Tens dados para refutar???


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 10:32)

Boas,
já me inscrevi no Fórum logo pela manhã


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 10:32)

dj_alex disse:


> Tens dados para refutar???



Nem tudo são dados, obviamente que qq estudo estatistico somente com dados tem uma fiavilidade mínima de 33%  e o resto


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 10:37)

Seringador disse:


> Nem tudo são dados, obviamente que qq estudo estatistico somente com dados tem uma fiavilidade mínima de 33%  e o resto



Deixa lá ouvir as patetices que se dizem....


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 10:42)

dj_alex disse:


> Deixa lá ouvir as patetices que se dizem....



Tb vais ouvir as minhas se houver tempo para falar e não tiverem muitos "convidados ", só aparecem para falar quando se discutem temas nas praça pública, pq de resto são poucos cujo os argumentos são válidos


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 11:21)

Seringador disse:


> Tb vais ouvir as minhas se houver tempo para falar e não tiverem muitos "convidados ", só aparecem para falar quando se discutem temas nas praça pública, pq de resto são poucos cujo os argumentos são válidos



YEHHHHHHHHHH

FORÇA MARIO!!!

Dá-lhe....


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 11:30)

dj_alex disse:


> YEHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> FORÇA MARIO!!!
> 
> Dá-lhe....



Já está uffa,  havia muita coisa a falar, mas fiquei contente por mandar um abraço aos membros do METEOPT E o pelo facto do MANUEL ACÁCIO
ter inquirido por duas ou três ocasiões!


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 11:33)

Seringador disse:


> Já está uffa,  havia muita coisa a falar, mas fiquei contente por mandar um abraço aos membros do METEOPT E o pelo facto do MANUEL ACÁCIO
> ter inquirido por duas ou três ocasiões!



Foi fixe...Pena não ter dado para explicar melhor a situação da corrente do golfo...FIca para a proxima


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 11:35)

Seringador disse:


> Tb vais ouvir as minhas se houver tempo para falar e não tiverem muitos "convidados ", só aparecem para falar quando se discutem temas nas praça pública, pq de resto são poucos cujo os argumentos são válidos



Estava a ver que não aparecia ninguem a falar contra esta corrente avassaladora de factos consumados.

Seringador, simplesmente deixas-te o locutor embaraçado quando ele perguntou, mas vc não está convencido do aquecimento?      

Mais tarde ou mais cedo veremos o que realmente se está a passar.

Agora até as chuvadas são causadas pelo aquecimento, claro que as secas tb. Este ano vão dizer que as nevadas tb o são pq são fenomenos extremos. Ou seja, o aquecimento justifica tudo.

Quanto aos dados da seca, quem não se recorda das secas da decada de 80, alguem quer comparar uma coisa com a outra? Podem ir buscar os estudos todos, que os factos na realidade são outros.

O episodio como o Seringador comentou de neve em Janeiro é um bom exemplo de como a história do aquecimento é isso mesmo, e é chique e intelectual ser Verde . 

PS : Atenção que eu tb sou Verde, mas não sou dogmático quanto a isso


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 11:36)

dj_alex disse:


> Foi fixe...Pena não ter dado para explicar melhor a situação da corrente do golfo...FIca para a proxima



Ias por o País em alvoroço por ires contra a corrente dominante    , deixa lá agora as tempestades e o frio tb vão ser fruto do aquecimento, somos poucos mas bons


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 11:37)

LUPER disse:


> PS : Atenção que eu tb sou Verde, mas não sou dogmático quanto a isso



O gajo da LPN é que falou bem...VERDE...mas não fanaticamente VERDE


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 11:42)

dj_alex disse:


> O gajo da LPN é que falou bem...VERDE...mas não fanaticamente VERDE



É um facto, tb reparei nisso mesmo.

A questão é que dão o aquecimento como algo real (coisa que eu não acho) e ninguem coloca a questão da corrente do golfo, que para mim é muito mais grave do que o aquecimento.

Será que ninguem se interroga que estamos no processo inicial de uma glaciação? Pq que ninguem coloca estas questões, a moeda tem 2 faces, não tem só uma.


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 11:45)

E eu n estive cá pra ouvir ou ver estas discussões fantásticas!
Se bem conheço o Seringador... aquilo deve ter sido sempre a dar nas orelhas desses gajos a favor do aquecimento global


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 11:46)

LUPER disse:


> É um facto, tb reparei nisso mesmo.
> 
> A questão é que dão o aquecimento como algo real (coisa que eu não acho) e ninguem coloca a questão da corrente do golfo, que para mim é muito mais grave do que o aquecimento.
> 
> Será que ninguem se interroga que estamos no processo inicial de uma glaciação? Pq que ninguem coloca estas questões, a moeda tem 2 faces, não tem só uma.



O aquecimento é real...Agora se o aquecimento é para continuar, ou se num futuro, mais ou menos próximo, resultar um arreficemento...Acho que aí é que está o cerne da questão    Tou a falar bem...


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 11:46)

Bruno Campos disse:


> E eu n estive cá pra ouvir ou ver estas discussões fantásticas!
> Se bem conheço o Seringador... aquilo deve ter sido sempre a dar nas orelhas desses gajos a favor do aquecimento global



Eles no site têm um podcast para ouvir mais tarde e com calma.


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 11:57)

dj_alex disse:


> Foi fixe...Pena não ter dado para explicar melhor a situação da corrente do golfo...FIca para a proxima



Nem cheguei a falar na utilização de recursos humanos ligada aos Risco Naturais, nem tive tempo de auto-promover nessa área visto que sou especialista e a quem ninguém dá emprego


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 12:10)

dj_alex disse:


> O aquecimento é real...Agora se o aquecimento é para continuar, ou se num futuro, mais ou menos próximo, resultar um arreficemento...Acho que aí é que está o cerne da questão    Tou a falar bem...



Não te esqueças Alex que para falarmos de aquecimento temos de ter em conta que não só 50 anos que interessam ou 1500, deveremos de abordar a questão, podemos até falar de aquecimento súbito, mas sim para falar  de um aquecimento em relação a outras eras.
E noutras eras como há 125 mil anos atrás as temperaturas aqui eram muito mais quentes do que agora e só desde há 25 anos para cá é que se está a estudar esse suposto fenómeno, poderá ser um ciclo cuja acção antrópica está acelarar o processo, como aconteceu há milhares de anos, mas de uma forma mais gradual...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 12:22)

Seringador disse:


> Não te esqueças Alex que para falarmos de aquecimento temos de ter em conta que não só 50 anos que interessam ou 1500, deveremos de abordar a questão, podemos até falar de aquecimento súbito, mas sim para falar  de um aquecimento em relação a outras eras.
> E noutras eras como há 125 mil anos atrás as temperaturas aqui eram muito mais quentes do que agora e só desde há 25 anos para cá é que se está a estudar esse suposto fenómeno, poderá ser um ciclo cuja acção antrópica está acelarar o processo, como aconteceu há milhares de anos, mas de uma forma mais gradual...




Aqui ficam uns bonecos 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:2000_Year_Temperature_Comparison.png

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Holocene_Temperature_Variations.png

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ice_Age_Temperature.png


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 14:44)

Ninguém arranja uma gravação para ouvir o nosso meteorologista de serviço?   Estava em aulas nessa altura...


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2006 às 22:16)

tozequio disse:


> Ninguém arranja uma gravação para ouvir o nosso meteorologista de serviço?   Estava em aulas nessa altura...



Dasss, não está na TSF o podcast do Forum TSF


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 22:37)

Minho disse:


> Dasss, não está na TSF o podcast do Forum TSF



Pois não, tb fui procurar e nada, só ouvi até ao Seringador e tinha curiosidade por saber se apareceu mais alguem de fora da corrente dominante


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 22:47)

LUPER disse:


> Pois não, tb fui procurar e nada, só ouvi até ao Seringador e tinha curiosidade por saber se apareceu mais alguem de fora da corrente dominante



EU ouvi quase tudo, e acho que foi td pela corrente dominante..

Concordei como ja tinha dito com o gajo da LPN...verde sim..mas nao verde maniaco


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 23:15)

dj_alex disse:


> EU ouvi quase tudo, e acho que foi td pela corrente dominante..
> 
> Concordei como ja tinha dito com o gajo da LPN...verde sim..mas nao verde maniaco



Nos telejornais agora só falam do aquecimento e do filme do Al gore, mas pq não puseram lá os glaciares nos estados unidos? 

O filme é um pouco tendencioso, não é?


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 23:30)

LUPER disse:


> Nos telejornais agora só falam do aquecimento e do filme do Al gore, mas pq não puseram lá os glaciares nos estados unidos?
> 
> O filme é um pouco tendencioso, não é?



Nao vi o filme ainda...Mas acredito que seja...


----------

